# Plants For Y Tank



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

Ok i need ideas what to put in my tank.?

also has anyone had any problems with thier P's messing up a planted tank?

i have a 150gal that i plan to plant some..and am not sure what i want to put in the tank on P's yet..


----------

